# POLL: What are your favourite string libraries?



## Vik (Mar 9, 2017)

*NB - the libraries marked with an asterisk have been added to the poll after the voting started (April 6th 2017 or later).*

This poll doesn't take into consideration the number of users who use each library, so a library with a low percentage could still be seen as perfect by all it's users (but have few users, eg. due to the price).

The poll you are looking at now is about which libraries you really like - there's another poll here - about which string libraries you own (independent of whether you are happy wth them or not):
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...urrently-own-not-solo-string-libraries.60592/



---

Which of these string libraries do you both own and are really happy with?

(The list should be complete as of March 9th 2017, but I can add more libraries to the poll later)

Some suggestions:

_If you have eg both Sable and Spitfire Chamber Strings (SCS), but use SCS, please vote for SCS - and not both of them. The same goes for Mural/Spitfire Symphonic Strings and other similar situations.

If you own one or several of eg. the 8dio Adagio instruments, vote for that library if you are happy with it even if you don't own the complete library. The same goes for other similar situations._

(I'll make a separate poll for solo strings/quartets.)

8dio Adagietto
8dio Adagio
8dio Agitato
8dio Anthology
8dio Century Strings
8dio Century Strings
8dio Majestica
Aria Sounds London Symphonic Strings
Audiobro LA Scoring Strings (LASS)
Audiobro Legato Sordino Strings
Cinematic Strings 2
Cinematic Studio Strings
Cinematique Instruments Ensemblia
Cinesamples CineStrings
Cinesamples CineStrings Pro (not released yet)
East West Hollywood Strings
East West Symphonic Orchestra
Frozen Plain Arctic Strings
Garritan Personal Orchestra
IK Multimedia: Miroslav Philharmonik
IK Multimedia: Miroslav Philharmonik 2
Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Colours
Kirk Hunter Chamber Strings
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra
Kirk Hunter Pop Rock Strings
Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings
Light and Sound Chamber strings
Musical Sampling Soaring Strings
Native Instrument Symphonic Series with Audiobro
Native Instruments Action Strings
Native Instruments Emotive Strings
Native Instruments Session Strings
Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings
Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark
Orchestral Tools Orchestral String Runs
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere
Peter Siedlaczek String Essentials as part of BestService Complete Orchestral Collection
Project SAM Orchestral Essentials
Project SAM Orchestral Essentials 2
Project SAM Symphobia
Project SAM Symphobia 2
Project SAM Symphobia 3: Lumina
Project SAM Symphobia Series
Project SAM Symphonic Colors Orchestrator
Sampletank 3 Alleged Strings
Sonivox Orchestral Companion Strings
Sonokinetic Capriccio
Sonokinetic Da Capo
Sonokinetic Grosso
Sonokinetic Maximo
Sonokinetic Sotto
Sonokinetic Tutti
Sonokinetic Vivace
Soundiron/Native Instruments Chamber Strings (not released yet)
Spitfire "Bernard Herrman” (not released yet)
Spitfire Albion
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Contemporary Strings
Spitfire Evo Grid
Spitfire Mural
Spitfire Sable
Spitfire Sacconi
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Strezov Cornucopia String Ensembles
Versilian Studios VSCO 2
VSL Appassionata Strings
VSL Chamber Strings
VSL Dimension Strings
VSL Orchestral Strings
VSL Special Edition
Zilhouette Strings by Cinematique Instruments

NRY means "not released yet" - as of March 9, 2017.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 9, 2017)

Is CineStrings Pro gonna happen? I really love the Core


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 9, 2017)

holywilly said:


> Is CineStrings Pro gonna happen? I really love the Core


If you would be so kind, please tell us about your love of Core.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 9, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."




I think it is just a sign of how long your partake here actually is Jay


----------



## Kejero (Mar 9, 2017)

Rise and shine Jay, and don't forget your booties 'cause it's COLD out there today!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Rise and shine Jay, and don't forget your booties 'cause it's COLD out there today!



One of my "desert island" movies for sure.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 9, 2017)

I think Albions should be listed as 5 different libraries not 1


----------



## Vik (Mar 9, 2017)

itstav said:


> I think Albions should be listed as 5 different libraries not 1


I agree, but thought about that too late. So consider Albion's current 38% to be an average of 7-8% each. 
Or: Aren't there actually 6 Albions (including Albion ONE and Albion 1)?


----------



## Vik (Mar 9, 2017)

I should probably also mention that it's possible to change your votes later if you want, so don't be afraid of casting your votes.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 9, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."



You should cut and paste this on every thread... test how much patience the admins have. Probably freak a few newbies out to boot.


----------



## mouse (Mar 9, 2017)

Lass gets such a bad name but I like it. Has a very harsh biting tone that's great for getting through on a mix. Also their solo strings are nice too. I like the spiccatos patches for an up close dry sound when needed. Not always the right library but in certain situations.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hollywood Strings. I remember when I first bought Albion One in 2015 I used it so much that I practically forgot about HS. However, when it came down to final mock up HS unfailingly showed up time and again. That's why I sketch with Albion (and LOVE it), but do the final with EW (though I should mention I often layer the two during the final stages).


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a hobbyist so my expectations and budget are low. I probably have more than enough. I was messing around with a Nu Disco throw away project and for some reason GPO really worked with this.


----------



## ZeeCount (Mar 9, 2017)

Since going all in on Spitfire Audio, I basically only use their products, but I still reach for Soaring Strings if I really want to go for that John Williams sound.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 9, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> If you would be so kind, please tell us about your love of Core.


I like how it sounds in the default setting, I use this library for various TV and film music mock up and combine with real string recording, it yields very good result.

Also, the dynamic range of this string library is just phenomenal, the xfade of dynamic is very smooth along with the vibrato control.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 9, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."




I own a bunch on this list and a bunch that are not. I like them all and am happy with them all. A better question is which ones are you not happy with? Then I would say "None!"

I am with Jay on Groundhog Day. This which is best topic keeps repeating itself until it is like Hades or at least the river Styx. Make it stop please!

I will say that a little known string library is my favorite. You can't even get it anymore. This guy Hans Weber, in Mishicot, Wisconsin made a library in 2009 with string cheese, the finest mozzarella in the land. He stretched the strings out until they made a tone and plucked them with a guitar pick and bowed them with a violin bow and beat them with a bratwurst. He even did a legato by immersing them in sauerkraut whilst bowing......very smooth. As bonus patches, he did pads by recording cheese curds being fried at The Yankem Inn and pitched them properly in Kontakt. Best string sounds in my collection.


----------



## Vik (Mar 9, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Make it stop please!


Re. repetetive threads about the same topic - I simply think that having an "all about string libraries" thread with a large poll makes more sense than other long threads about the same topic. There are 70-80 string libraries out there, and especially for noobs who want a general overview of which libraries that are generally seen as good/useful, this is easier in long thread with a poll than in a long thread without a poll. With the latter, it becomes more difficult to get an overview as the thread becomes very long - but in a thread with a poll, the poll will provide a simple overview; one which becomes _more_ useful as the thread becomes longer.

And I don't see a poll like a competition, but more as a general thread for comparing the options we have... not to declare a winner, and certainly not a loser - but to help us all find out what it is about the libraries we prefer that makes us keep wanting to use them; what the strengths of each of the libraries are.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 10, 2017)

Vik said:


> I don't see a poll like a competition, but more as a general thread for comparing the options we have... not to declare a winner, and certainly not a loser - but to help us all find out what it is about the libraries we prefer that makes us keep wanting to use them; what the strengths of each of the libraries are.



I agree, but anyone who has been doing this for a while (experienced users like Jay)[and I assume that you would value their opinion above all], will tell you there is no list of best. If they are good, as most of them are, the statistics will be skewed by opinion and that chart will look scattered, like all random statistics charts do. Do a poll with a list of people's favorite i7 Intel chips. Graph the results of that one against this one and I can tell you, they will both look the same. I know what your goal is, and it is noble, but it won't give you what you want. Best thing is to listen to as many tracks as your can with what you are considering buying, and if they offer a free trial, try it for free, and then make your decision. Sometimes you will be happy and sometimes you will be sad. I have libraries, some expensive, where I followed my own advice and now they are no longer on my system. But many others on this forum love those libraries. You can't go by reviews or polls. You have to play them yourself and see if they work for you. Take the top best sellers, Spitfire, EastWest, Berlin, Cinesamples, VSL, etc. There are people who love some of them and people who hate some of them. All love at least one of them. But the people who love 2 of them have different opinions about libraries than the people that love 4 of them. Start varying how many of the top ones do people like, and then add in the other really good ones like Chris Hein and Sonokinetic and etc., then make sense out of your statistics. You can't. Any politician will tell you to be careful of polls. In the USA, they sometimes poll about flag burning. When asked "Are you for or against the right to burn an American flag?" 80% of people will say that they are against burning the flag. But if you ask them "How important is it to you?" only 50% will say important. But then if they asked "If a candidate for President does not say whether they are for or against flag burning (they dodge the question), how likely will that make you vote go against that candidate?" Then it drops to like 9% really make flag burning a major issue.

So, what's your favorite string library poll? Good luck at making sense out of these numbers. Of course why is in the posts, not in the check boxes. Buy as many of the libraries as you think that you like and can afford. Keep the ones you really like and take the ones that you don't like as losses. No matter how long it takes, that is what will happen to you. No poll can change that. You will waste some money along the way and also you will think "best money I ever spent" along the way. And which ones you say that about will be totally different than mine or anyone else on this forum. Regarding cars in the 1960s, in the USA, it was Chevy-Ford-Chrysler and more brands. In the world of oboists, it was and still is Loree-Gordet-Hiniker and more brands. Which one(s) should you get? The one(s) that you like and can afford. Then have a blast creating awesome music with them.


----------



## Vik (Mar 10, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> best


Again, this isn't a competition and a high number of poll votes certainly doesn't reflect "best".


----------



## fiestared (Mar 10, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."


"I got you babe"


----------



## Pietro (Mar 10, 2017)

Hollywood Strings Diamond. They can be super warm and close (main+mid+close), filling the whole spectrum, but also retro (div+close) or epic (mid+surround). Shorts are not the best, but legatos are beautiful. And sordino script, as weak as it may feel in theory, in practice works very well. 

- Piotr


----------



## Lotias (Mar 10, 2017)

It looks like every one of VSL's string libraries _except_ for Orchestral Strings is getting around the same amount of votes - why're the orchestral strings not liked as much?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 10, 2017)

Vik said:


> Which of these string libraries do you both own and are really happy with?
> 
> (The list should be complete as of March 9th 2017, but I can add more libraries to the poll later)
> 
> ...


Is it possible for you to add an option to tick which of the libraries you currently own too? That would be a more fair poll as you can then see which libraries people like and don't like as we all have libraries we are not happy with.


----------



## Vik (Mar 10, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> s it possible for you to add an option to tick which of the libraries you currently own too? That would be a more fair poll as you can then see which libraries people like and don't like as we all have libraries we are not happy with.


In my first post, I have worded the question this way: "Which of these string libraries do you both own and are really happy with?". This was to emphasise that this poll os for people who own the libraries and nothing based on what things sound like in demos or YouTube-walkthroughs. But I wonder if I understand this part of your comment: "----as you can then see which libraries people like and don't like as we all have libraries we are not happy with"? There's no way to add such info as a part of the voting process, but you can click on the numbers, and get up a list of who has votes - and maybe you'll find some info in their profile/signature about which libraries they use/own?

But if what you are looking for is to find out if voter X votes for CSS only because that's the lib he has, or if he has compared it with the 8 other libraries he owns, I see what you mean/what you maybe would like to know. Please enlighten me.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 10, 2017)

I think if you redid the poll and asked the question 'Which of these string libraries do you currently own?' then it would be interesting to know which libraries have the most users. You can then compare the two polls as to which libraries everyone is happy with against the poll of how many people have each library. That would be very interesting to know. I have about 40 of the libraries on your poll and it would be an amazing poll to know how many users there are on here for each library to compare with the libraries they are actually happy with. I am always curious to know how many users there are for each library and would rather know which libraries people own instead of asking which are their favorites. Most of the libraries are good in their own way as they all have their own strengths and weaknesses and they can all be blended together using the strengths of each library. One library missing from your list is Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0 which I have and am happy with but maybe you didn't include that as it is discontinued now. It's a totally different product than Miroslav Philharmonik 1 and 2 and is much better. I actually discovered some libraries I have never heard of on your list so I find your poll very useful indeed!


----------



## Vik (Mar 11, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0


Sorry for having forgotten that one; embarassing, since I actually worked a little with the first Miroslav Library (and the Siedlaczek libarary) in the very late 90s, shortly before I bought VSL. I'll add it to the poll.
Regarding starting a separate poll which only is about which libraries people actually own, as you suggested... sure, why not. Just go ahead and do it. 

Maybe I should add both the 2.0 version of MV and version 1, and - wasn't there also another version? A mini-version or something?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 11, 2017)

Vik said:


> Again, this isn't a competition and a high number of poll votes certainly doesn't reflect "best".



OK, I agree @Vik but you have to admit, a title like "your favourite string libraries – and why" seems to indicate otherwise. I mean the word "best" is not in the title, but you have to choose your words carefully on the Internet, especially the title. Write the title to say (Oh I did not mean what you think is best, I meant which one do you like and why?) But really you're saying I did not mean what I typed is like picking the fly poop out of the pepper. It all looks black, so "what you like" and "which is best" is indistinguishable to even a 1600 point SAT scholar. I agree with @dhowarthmusic totally.


----------



## Vik (Mar 11, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> you have to admit, a title like "your favourite string libraries – and why" seems to indicate otherwise.


Hi again! 
The answer to that statement would be "not really", because what I consider my favourite doesn't need to be the favourite of someone else, because he may make a complete different kind of music than I do. It doesn't even have to be the "best" for me, but it could me my favourite for the kind of stuff I currently work on. 
As an example, I voted for Adagio as one of my favourites, because the small sections with three layers is very useful for layering - to add som detail to what I do with other, larger libraries. But I think that that Mural, which I also have, generally is "better". 

Plus... good/best can be so many things. Best for... inspiration? Realism? Best in terms of offering as much as possible within one library? And so on. 

Just think of Top 40. I don't think anyone here insist that the songs that are at the top of the top 40 lists out there is the best music out there, even if has gotten the most "votes" (sales).


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 11, 2017)

To be fair the official name of Sampletank 3's string isn't Sampletank 3 Alleged Strings. I think I'm the one who first called them that because of my annoyance at IKM repackaging Miro 1 strings and outtakes as a new library.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 11, 2017)

My favorite string library is whatever is the latest, greatest must-have game-changer that everyone is raving about but I don't have and can't afford. If I already have it or am able to purchase it then it's not good enough.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 11, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> My favorite string library is whatever is the latest, greatest must-have game-changer that everyone is raving about but I don't have and can't afford. If I already have it or am able to purchase it then it's not good enough.



Rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 11, 2017)

Spitfire's and CSS's offerings are my favorites overall...


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

Vik said:


> Sorry for having forgotten that one; embarassing, since I actually worked a little with the first Miroslav Library (and the Siedlaczek libarary) in the very late 90s, shortly before I bought VSL. I'll add it to the poll.
> Regarding starting a separate poll which only is about which libraries people actually own, as you suggested... sure, why not. Just go ahead and do it.
> 
> Maybe I should add both the 2.0 version of MV and version 1, and - wasn't there also another version? A mini-version or something?


I would just add Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0 as that was the last update to the product. Another library I used to use is Halion Strings 2 and I still sometimes use the solo strings that come with that product. They are now included in the Halion Symphony Orchestra.

I have no idea of how to start a poll on here but do you think it's possible for you to do a seperate poll with the question 'Which of these string libraries do you currently own?'


----------



## Vik (Mar 12, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> I have no idea of how to start a poll on here


You just start a new thread, and then you'll see option for adding a poll question and reply options. If you can handle a string library, you'll figure this out in seconds! 
It would also be a good idea to add each of the Albion libraries as separate units, and also the early Peter Siedlaczek library (Peter Siedlaczek's String Essentials). It sounded great when used right (it had four dynamic layers), but it's no longer available: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/peter-siedlaczeks-string-essentials-by-best-service (....which makes me surprised why the current Siedlaczeks libraries hasn't gotten any votes yet). 
Here's the newer Siedlaczek library, btw: https://www.bestservice.de/en/complete_orchestral_collection.html


----------



## ontracktuts (Mar 12, 2017)

I still prefer CS2 over CSS. But it is just a preference thing. Both great libraries


----------



## Vik (Mar 12, 2017)

Interesting, @ontracktuts. Why is that?


----------



## ontracktuts (Mar 12, 2017)

Vik said:


> Interesting, @ontracktuts. Why is that?



I don't know, it may just be that I'm so used to CS2 already. Maybe I should give CSS a bit more time. I know they were both recorded in two different rooms. maybe that also has something to do with it


----------



## Ultra (Mar 12, 2017)

I just recently did my first VI mockup. I used Delerue's Le Mepris (Theme de Camille) as a string library stress test.

I posted the final mix here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/le-mepris-theme-de-camille-vi-mockup.60520/

I tested OT BST / FC / NV / NC, CSS, SF Sable / Mural, 8Dio Adagio, CH Solo Strings. (in my limited experience) What I can say is - as most of u already know - u need at least two strings libs, but the more the better. Each one of these libs have issues, which u need to identify and understand and then find a suitable workaround (or replace/substitute by another lib).

The Le Mepris track (string ensemble) is quite challenging for VI string libs and out of the box (on their own, with just basic tweaks), they all under-performed. Some needed major tweaks, and work done.

Regarding CSS, which I like because it is so much less work, and by that I mean there aren't many parameters and it sounds well out of the box, but ultimately in the long run that also means u can't tweak much. Best direct comparison sound wise for CSS is Mural, and Mural sounds better/fuller/richer. Also because Mural is 24bit 96kHz. But Mural exhibited major performance issues on this very high end machine I'm using here, which forced me to freeze MIDI tracks, which is a major workflow killer. Being able to play MIDI in real time and tweak it constantly, is key. Especially when the MIDI libs don't sound good until u made a gazillion tweaks.

the lack of proper QA/QC and the plethora of problems some of these libs have was annoying. can be challenging for newbies.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 12, 2017)

voted for for spitfire symphonic strings.

why? Not because it is the best string library but everything else is worse than it which makes it the best (imho). i've tried berlin (which i think is as good as SSS, or better), CSS(legato delay is unintuitive to me), CS2 (it has the same problem cinestrings core has, the attack or start of the note is way too long at lower dynamics and it creates a crescendo when i don't need it) , I own SCS (which I think it's full of inconsistent mess, and violin's playing on E string in lower position seems to be the only choice for those notes, too bright), LASS (a lot of times very synthy especially during legato transitions), etc.

None of those libraries have something quite similar to the super organic sounding "performance legato" patch (SCS's was used to better SSS's i believe). The sound is so organic that even if you programmed the midi poorly, it will still sound like a real good middle school string orchestra (with every kids who have private lessons) being recorded.


----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 12, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> None of those libraries have something quite similar to the super organic sounding "performance legato" patch (SCS's was used to better SSS's i believe). The sound is so organic that even if you programmed the midi poorly, it will still sound like a real good middle school string orchestra (with every kids who have private lessons) being recorded.



Would you say that holds true even for fast playing? (E.g. 16th note arpeggios?)

Also, my impression was that a lot of people prefer SCS' legato to SSS: is the performance legato in SSS better-sounding?


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 12, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> Would you say that holds true even for fast playing? (E.g. 16th note arpeggios?)
> 
> Also, my impression was that a lot of people prefer SCS' legato to SSS: is the performance legato in SSS better-sounding?



yes most certainly true, if you turn the vibrao slider to 0. But true legatos all have delays so you need to program it deeper.

No, I don't think it's true that people prefer SCS's to SSS, maybe before SSS becamse SSS from Mural. Well to be precise, the "legato performance" was better than the newer performance legato in SCS. But I think it also depends on the kind of music people write. Most people who got SCS probably only use first violins for melody so they would not notice how inconsistent 2nd violin and violas are in their legato longs. And in SSS, you can hear more portamento than you would in SCS's "performance legato". Notice there's a big difference between "performance legato" and "legato performance".


----------



## Vik (Mar 13, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> the "legato performance" was better than the newer performance legato in SCS.


That's something I haven't heard anyone claim before. Care to elaborate? If I upgrade to SSS, it would mainly be because I assumed that the legatos are better now.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 13, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> One library missing from your list is Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0 which I have and am happy with



Hmm very interesting, I missed this one,

Is this library still being used.


----------



## Vik (Mar 13, 2017)

Sure - IIRR there's an EXS24 (the Logic sampler) version, and I know people who use it (either the EXS version or another version).


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 13, 2017)

Vik said:


> That's something I haven't heard anyone claim before. Care to elaborate? If I upgrade to SSS, it would mainly be because I assumed that the legatos are better now.



In scs: legato performance > performance legato

In SSS: performance legato > legacy legato performance. SSS performance legato > Scs legato performance.

I think I've already stated my reason for why scs's legatoes are a mess couple of times at least. 2nd violin and viola unintended volume swells, and for some reason someone in the development team moved the volume fader and messed up the mix between each instruments in the new perfomance legato patches in SCS. And overall I just can't deal with the sloppiness of the legato in SCS. If you write music where violin 1 does everything it's probably not a problem but i care about violin 2 and viola and cello all equally with violin 1

And yes you should upgrade to SSS if you're unhappy with Mural. Originally, the new performance legato patches were also incorrectly mixed with about 12 dbs deviation maximum but I sent a ticket told them to fix it and they fixed a week after SSS came out. I believe you said you have Berlin Strings already though, if so then there's no need to spend more for SSS, unless you're trying to get the hall sound.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 13, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> Would you say that holds true even for fast playing? (E.g. 16th note arpeggios?)
> 
> Also, my impression was that a lot of people prefer SCS' legato to SSS: is the performance legato in SSS better-sounding?



and remember, don't make string plays play looped arpeggios repetitively because it will sound like a mess in real life.


----------



## ghandizilla (Mar 14, 2017)

I really love the tone of CSS, but I recently noticed I tend to use CineStrings Core more. When it comes to versatility, with its 3 vibrato and 5 dynamic layers, it's a winner (+ the ensemble patches are well thought of: I tend to link CCs to the ranges of the instruments so I can change the ranges in real time when needed, very useful for quick sketching in one single track). (Note concerning the legato scripting in CS Core : you have to disable the polyphonic legato if you want a bit of agility. The chord arranger, however useful, makes the legato lines even more unresponsive. The CineStrings Solo adaptive legato is probably coming on the next update and may be a huge step forward.) I'd say CSS is sonic-wise a winner, while CineStrings is to me more useful on a daily basis. When I need to widen the sound, I layer both, and it sounds (really) great. Nevertheless, I am really impressed by the performance patches of Spitfire Symphonic Strings and it could make me invest just for them. Does someone know if Alex Wallbank and Cinesamples have any plan for performance/morphstacking patches ala SSS or Adventure Brass ?


----------



## Vik (Mar 14, 2017)

Seems that there's yet another Sonokinetic library out now:
https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/espressivo


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 14, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> voted for for spitfire symphonic strings.
> 
> why? Not because it is the best string library but everything else is worse than it which makes it the best (imho). i've tried berlin (which i think is as good as SSS, or better), CSS(legato delay is unintuitive to me), CS2 (it has the same problem cinestrings core has, the attack or start of the note is way too long at lower dynamics and it creates a crescendo when i don't need it) , I own SCS (which I think it's full of inconsistent mess, and violin's playing on E string in lower position seems to be the only choice for those notes, too bright), LASS (a lot of times very synthy especially during legato transitions), etc.
> 
> None of those libraries have something quite similar to the super organic sounding "performance legato" patch (SCS's was used to better SSS's i believe). The sound is so organic that even if you programmed the midi poorly, it will still sound like a real good middle school string orchestra (with every kids who have private lessons) being recorded.





Vik said:


> You just start a new thread, and then you'll see option for adding a poll question and reply options. If you can handle a string library, you'll figure this out in seconds!
> It would also be a good idea to add each of the Albion libraries as separate units, and also the early Peter Siedlaczek library (Peter Siedlaczek's String Essentials). It sounded great when used right (it had four dynamic layers), but it's no longer available: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/peter-siedlaczeks-string-essentials-by-best-service (....which makes me surprised why the current Siedlaczeks libraries hasn't gotten any votes yet).
> Here's the newer Siedlaczek library, btw: https://www.bestservice.de/en/complete_orchestral_collection.html


Vik you obviously spent a lot of time compiling your string library list. It would take me a very long time to recreate your list. Is it possible to just copy your list and just ask the question 'which of these string libraries do you currently own? I think it would be much easier if you can do it!


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> It would take me a very long time to recreate your list.


Hi again, there's something either you or I misunderstand here, because the list doesn't need to be "recreated" - it's freely available in this very thread!  Anyone who is interested can use it as a basis for a new poll.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm new to using this so I have no idea how to do it!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 15, 2017)

I chose CSS and Albion strings. Reason being, they're the only two (4 if you include Albion 1,2 and 3) i have.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Vik said:


> Hi again, there's something either you or I misunderstand here, because the list doesn't need to be "recreated" - it's freely available in this very thread!  Anyone who is interested can use it as a basis for a new poll.


As you can see someone just posted that they voted for the libraries that they currently own. I wish it was simple to create a new poll asking which string library everybody owns instead of which they are happy with. Maybe you can guide me through it?


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2017)

Sure, just try the method I suggested and let me know what you need help with!


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Vik said:


> Sure, just try the method I suggested and let me know what you need help with!


OK. How do I create a new thread and how do i copy the poll?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Vik said:


> Sure, just try the method I suggested and let me know what you need help with!


Ok I found how to read a new thread but it's asking me to make a poll. How do i copy yours? I will be there all night typing in every library on your list!


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2017)

Try the functions Copy and Paste on your computer.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 15, 2017)

Even though they are the only ones I currently own, I didn't just buy them blindly. 

I watched a lot of Daniel James's walk through videos and read a load of reviews. 

The Albions were a good all round library's for me (as a beginner and someone with limited CPU and Ram) and I bought CSS partly because of the good reviews and partly because everyone seemed to have nothing but good things to say about Cinematic Strings 2 and this looked like an updated "latest and greatest" version of it. 

So yes, they're my favourites because they are the only ones I've bought, but I bought them because they seemed to be my favourites from selection available.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Vik said:


> Try the functions Copy and Paste on your computer.


Thanks Vik. I managed to figure it out. The new poll is now up. It should be interested to see the results!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 15, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Well to be precise, the "legato performance" was better than the newer performance legato in SCS.



Just want to encourage those that own SCS to download the update released last week as it addresses some issues concerning the Performance Legato patches not performing as intended.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info, Andy. Talking about SCS/Sable legatos, I have always wondered what these legatos actually sound like:



...and with no close or tree mics - only a combination of ambient mics and overheads (!), it's kind of hard to get an impression. Are these legatos demonstrated elsewhere?


----------



## SBK (Mar 15, 2017)

new favorite


----------



## NoamL (Mar 15, 2017)

Current leaderboard

51 Spitfire Chamber Strings
48 Cinematic Studio Strings
47 Spitfire Albion
37 LA Scoring Strings
37 EastWest Hollywood Strings
29 Spitfire Symphonic Strings
28 Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings
26 Cinematic Strings 2
22 Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark
18 Project Sam Symphobia

A lot of unsurprising titles on this list 

Frankly the big surprise of this poll for me is how low Mural is rated. People are clearly scrolling far enough down the list to vote for SCS and Albion... yet not Mural for some reason.


----------



## muk (Mar 15, 2017)

It's not a rating in the first place, much less a representative one. For example, seasoned professionals are much less likely to frequent such a thread and cast a vote, so they are most probably heavily underrepresented. Folks just starting out and seeking information about sample libs on the other hand are more likely to cast a vote.

Then there is no information about what kind of music people are making with the libraries they voted for. The libraries geared towards the most prevalent genres are likely to get more votes. There isn't really all that much you can read into it. I would take the poll 'results' with a truckload of salt.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 15, 2017)

Andy B said:


> Just want to encourage those that own SCS to download the update released last week as it addresses some issues concerning the Performance Legato patches not performing as intended.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



I think it's worth shooting an email out to all the owners because I did not notice it. Thanks, I will check it out and see if the things i needed to bee fixed are actually fixed


----------



## Vik (Mar 15, 2017)

muk said:


> It's not a rating in the first place, much less a representative one.


True, and for many reasons. Some libs get more votes than other due to price differences. Others because they have been around for a much longer time. Some libraries get a lot of - or few votes because they address a large or snall market - and so on.



Puzzlefactory said:


> So yes, they're my favourites because they are the only ones I've bought, but I bought them because they seemed to be my favourites from selection available.


Dhowarthmusic's comment to this would probably be that the votes from people who actually have used other libraries in a way is more valid than the votes of people who make choices based on demos, walkthroughs and reviews. And I agree.

But since his poll now is up (here: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...nsemble-libraries-do-you-currently-own.60592/ )one would, after some time, and with some patience, be able to see if some libraries are bought by a lot more people than those who consider them their favourites etc.



NoamL said:


> frankly the big surprise of this poll for me is how low Mural is rated. People are clearly scrolling far enough down the list to vote for SCS and Albion... yet not Mural for some reason.


I think, as a Mural owner, that I know why - and I've commented that more than once already (keyword: legatos/portamento), but instead of repeating more of that I'll instead say that I'll probably give a vote to Mural as well - due to the great longs/con sords/flautandos.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 15, 2017)

So I updated to the latest version of SSS. @Andy B will you explain why the performance legato patches are now way softer than what it used to be? I'm quite frustrated about it.


----------



## AR (Mar 16, 2017)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the info, Andy. Talking about SCS/Sable legatos, I have always wondered what these legatos actually sound like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with no close or tree mics - only a combination of ambient mics and overheads (!), it's kind of hard to get an impression. Are these legatos demonstrated elsewhere?



Hey, is the Spitfire Chamber Strings just a rework of the Sables or new content? I kinda lost it somewhere on the track, sry for the dumb question. My bad.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 16, 2017)

AR said:


> Hey, is the Spitfire Chamber Strings just a rework of the Sables or new content? I kinda lost it somewhere on the track, sry for the dumb question. My bad.



it's not "rework" but all volumes of sable packed into one product with a bit of additional content.


----------



## Vik (Mar 16, 2017)

Well, I guess they could probably seen as somehow reworked as well, since there's a new adaptive legato 'engine' and since the libraries AFAIK are organised differently?


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 16, 2017)

By the way, the new update for Spitfire Chamber strings: the things i wanted fixed are fixed now. Quite satisfied with that one. Now, just the volume level of performance legato patch got messed in SSS. Why though? so strange. Luckily enough I still have the patch from old update so i'm keeping that for SSS.


----------



## Vik (Mar 17, 2017)

Vik said:


> .....so consider Albion's current 38% to be an average of 7-8% each.
> Or: Aren't there actually 6 Albions (including Albion ONE and Albion 1)?


That's actually faulty maths, since some people have several Albion libraries. 
Another thing: the total number of % exceeds 100% massively, so I guess the percentage is about % of voters who own a each library, and not about % of votes?


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 17, 2017)

Vik said:


> That's actually faulty maths, since some people have several Albion libraries.
> Another thing: the total number of % exceeds 100% massively, so I guess the percentage is about % of voters who own a each library, and not about % of votes?



I wish Albion 1 was still in the market. The orchestra just sounds much better than Albion ONE


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 17, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I wish Albion 1 was still in the market. The orchestra just sounds much better than Albion ONE



There are some things that come very useful in the Legacy Albion. I'm glad I have both.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> There are some things that come very useful in the Legacy Albion. I'm glad I have both.



ugh! how can i get access to it? feels like i missed the bus :(


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 17, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> ugh! how can i get access to it? feels like i missed the bus :(



Just as a for instance, I see all these legato comparisons and legato topics abounding. I thought the Albion Legacy long "legato" patches for strings excellent. It has a different tone, and is especially dazzling at adagios. It also layers magnificently with so many other instruments, including from other manufacturers.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Just as a for instance, I see all these legato comparisons and legato topics abounding. I thought the Albion Legacy long "legato" patches for strings excellent. It has a different tone, and is especially dazzling at adagios. It also layers magnificently with so many other instruments, including from other manufacturers.



it's very sad they discontinued it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 17, 2017)

Not to slight Albion One , which I feel gets well deserved appreciation around here. I certainly love it, it's my go to for quick sketches. Both that and Legacy work wonders in that area, with the sound really helping to inspire me and to finish what I start.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 17, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> it's very sad they discontinued it.



That seems very bizarre to me. You're not alone, there are others who would like to purchase the original. Seems like a bad business decision on Spitfire's part. Bring it back, perhaps reboot it as Albion Vintage.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> That seems very bizarre to me. You're not alone, there are others who would like to purchase the original. Seems like a bad business decision on Spitfire's part. Bring it back, perhaps reboot it as Albion Vintage.



well not really. I think it's a good decision because by discontinue-ing it or worsening albion ONE, they're creating a need for me to buy the spitfire percussion library and SSS (which I think albion 1 sounds a lot more like). Plus the horns in albion 1 are much brighter and stronger, thus creating a need for customers who only own albion ONE to buy the SSB. Oh and the woodwind in albion ONE has way too much oboe, thus creating a need for customers to buy woodwinds. Spitfire marketing team sure knows what they're doing but i'm seeing it all through. I don't believe i would be able to only buy albion ONE if that's the first spitfire product I've gotten.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 18, 2017)

My favorite is EWQLSO strings, because they're so old and basic that I rely on my wits and techniques to make them sound good. True legato? Pssh, get outta here. 

Nah just kidding, the modern stuff is cool too. But I do prefer QLSO. I'm just weird like that.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 18, 2017)

No one supporting Frozen Plain Arctic Strings?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2017)

I find it a bit strange/odd that *EW-Hollywood Strings* is more popular than *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* on this Poll. 

I would would surely choose Spitfire Symph. Strings over EW-Hollywood Strings if I had to choose one of these libraries.

I guess it all boils down to taste.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 18, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I find it a bit strange/odd that *EW-Hollywood Strings* is more popular than *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* on this Poll.
> 
> I would would surely choose Spitfire Symph. Strings over EW-Hollywood Strings if I had to choose one of these libraries.
> 
> I guess it all boils down to taste.



well there definitley are things that EW hollywoood strings can do better than Spitfire Symphonic Strings. I do like the playability in SSS better though. But SSS is still not as versatile as EW. Plus Hollywood strings has been long enough that most bugs have been solved. You kind of need to have both libraries to test for a week or so to be able to tell which one is better for yourself.


----------



## Vik (Mar 19, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I find it a bit strange/odd that *EW-Hollywood Strings* is more popular than *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* on this Poll.


There are so many parameters which influence the percentage in polls like this, and the main limitation is of course that so far, we have very few votes. But regarding EW-HS: it was released around 2009/2010. Spitfire Symphonic Strings was released around November last year.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 19, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I find it a bit strange/odd that *EW-Hollywood Strings* is more popular than *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* on this Poll.
> 
> I would would surely choose Spitfire Symph. Strings over EW-Hollywood Strings if I had to choose one of these libraries.
> 
> I guess it all boils down to taste.



It's not odd at all, Hollywood Strings is a great library. For sketching, the only ensemble strings I use (nearly) as much are Albion One and Iceni.

For final mockups it's practically _*only*_ HS.


----------



## Vik (Mar 19, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hollywood Strings is a great library


Agree, Parsifal - based on demos I've heard (but I must admit that the look of the UI has frightened me a little).

http://dt7v1i9vyp3mf.cloudfront.net...mhzaBteN_AAE53Kt7YfF5r6f3HO2F6=&itok=wxRxR9-Q

It triggers a feeling of having to manually switch between articulations a lot, and when I see things NV NV VB RT in preset names, I'm reminded of why I never became comfortable with VSL. But HS certainly sounds great.


----------



## FinGael (Mar 19, 2017)

Garritan Instant Orchestra is missing from the list.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> Agree, Parsifal - based on demos I've heard (but I must admit that the look of the UI has frightened me a little).
> 
> http://dt7v1i9vyp3mf.cloudfront.net...mhzaBteN_AAE53Kt7YfF5r6f3HO2F6=&itok=wxRxR9-Q
> 
> It triggers a feeling of having to manually switch between articulations a lot, and when I see things NV NV VB RT in preset names, I'm reminded of why I never became comfortable with VSL. But HS certainly sounds great.



The sound has_ everything_ to do with why I use mostly HS on my finished mock ups. I have layered HS with the Albions' strings; less now that I've grown used to the little quirks in the Play engine. When HS is properly placed in a mix, the results can be extremely satisfying, at least in my experience.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 19, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's not odd at all, Hollywood Strings is a great library. For sketching, the only ensemble strings I use (nearly) as much are Albion One and Iceni.
> 
> For final mockups it's practically _*only*_ HS.


Do you mind to share which HS patches are in your template for mockup?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 19, 2017)

May have to give the composer cloud a go for a month or two. So many people talking about the East West samples I think I should give it a go to see what all the fuss is about. 

I am a little concerned that my computers 16gig of ram won't be able to handle it though...


----------



## ZenFaced (Mar 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> Agree, Parsifal - based on demos I've heard (but I must admit that the look of the UI has frightened me a little).
> 
> http://dt7v1i9vyp3mf.cloudfront.net...mhzaBteN_AAE53Kt7YfF5r6f3HO2F6=&itok=wxRxR9-Q
> 
> It triggers a feeling of having to manually switch between articulations a lot, and when I see things NV NV VB RT in preset names, I'm reminded of why I never became comfortable with VSL. But HS certainly sounds great.



I know how you feel. Their library would be so much more practical and user friendly if they a used a GUI similar to Spitfire's. I mean c'mon East West - just a little imagination. That why I use SkiSwitcher and then made this simple global CC chart which pretty much covers all articulations:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/articulation-chart-for-hollywood-orchestra.60043/

You would think the East West Team would have published something like this for its customer base.

At least the Play interface has is own mixer to allow you to balance the articulations correctly (Another thing the East West Team should have done better - balancing the articulations correctly for each instrument)


----------



## Fleer (Mar 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> May have to give the composer cloud a go for a month or two. So many people talking about the East West samples I think I should give it a go to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I am a little concerned that my computers 16gig of ram won't be able to handle it though...


It does work, although you'd best stick to the Gold versions then, or Gold+ (with one extra mic position).
I'm using a MacBook Pro with 16 GB ram and I have the Gold versions (as well as Diamond) for that.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 19, 2017)

holywilly said:


> Do you mind to share which HS patches are in your template for mockup?



I'm sorry I really don't do templates, my workflow changes regularly. I imagine someone here would contribute one.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 19, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> Their library would be so much more practical and user friendly if they a used a GUI similar to Spitfire's.



Perish the thought. I have LCO and it is great but the items in the GUI are so small that unless I change the resolution on my monitor to a more coarse one, I cannot read it. We are not all twenty year olds with perfect vision.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 19, 2017)

holywilly said:


> Do you mind to share which HS patches are in your template for mockup?



I will.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Perish the thought. I have LCO and it is great but the items in the GUI are so small that unless I change the resolution on my monitor to a more coarse one, I cannot read it. We are not all twenty year olds with perfect vision.



I'm in my late 20's and im getting eye strain from probably using a full spitfire template. Clicking to choose different mics is difficult because without the hard eye focus i can't aim my mouse to the right spot. And then i forget to blink, dry eyes :(

i'm on a 27 inch monitors and just turned down my resolution and it's better.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I will.


Thank you, Jay. I'm trying to reserve my computing resource cuz I run everything on one machine, I really want to design the HS template to yield the best result of the use of HS.


----------



## Vik (Mar 21, 2017)

Here are the libraries that, after votes from 227 voters (715 votes in all) have gotten the most votes. All these got votes from more than 10% of the voters:


Cinematic Studio Strings: 59 votes

Spitfire Chamber Strings: 56

Spitfire Albion: 51

East West Hollywood Strings: 45

Audiobro LA Scoring Strings (LASS): 41

Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings: 32

Spitfire Symphonic Strings: 32

Cinematic Strings 2: 29

Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark: 26

And, no - it still doesn't mean that they are "best".


----------



## byzantium (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks Vik, apologies if you've done this already, but will you be comparing / ratio-ing the numbers in the 'owning' poll with the numbers in the 'happy with' poll ? (e.g. stick them in a spreadsheet and calculate a percentage (e.g. ('happy with' divided by 'owning') x 100 and sort by percentage) ? I know not scientific based on sample size and perhaps double votes and not everyone has voted in both polls, but given the data is already captured, it could be a further interesting angle on it.


----------



## Vik (Mar 24, 2017)

byzantium said:


> will you be comparing / ratio-ing the numbers in the 'owning' poll with the numbers in the 'happy with' poll ? (e.g. stick them in a spreadsheet and calculate a percentage (e.g. ('happy with' divided by 'owning') x 100 and sort by percentage)


That could easily be done, at least for some (maybe even many) of the poll entries, but would require some 'office work'. Maybe i'll do it on a rainy day (for some of the libraries) - and I'm pretty sure someone will do it. But those numbers would/will make slightly more sense when the which-libs-do-you-own poll has some more votes.

Besides (again): it all boils down to what kind of strings one is looking for - which is why polls like these only has very limited value. My ideal string library, for instance, would sound "intimate", recorded in a not too large room/hall, with maybe a 6/6/6/3/1(!) configuration, maybe with an additional module or two for flexibility (which eg allowed by combining 6 V1s with 3 other V1s etc for more flexibility) - and above all - heavenly legato and high focus on the most quiet part of the dynamic range. Therefore, a lib which may be perfect for Star Wars kind of composing wouldn't be perfect for me - even if it came out "winning" this poll.


----------



## Vik (Mar 25, 2017)

byzantium said:


> will you be comparing / ratio-ing the numbers in the 'owning' poll with the numbers in the 'happy with' poll ? (e.g. stick them in a spreadsheet and calculate a percentage (e.g. ('happy with' divided by 'owning') x 100 and sort by percentage) ? I know not scientific based on sample size and perhaps double votes and not everyone has voted in both polls


I tried a quick experiment with some of the libraries that would be easy to compare, and as you can see from the result: I ended up with an impossible result. More people have voted in the happy-with-poll than in the own-poll, so Berlin Strings ended up with more happy users than 100%. 
So much for the scientific-ness of these comparisons.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2017)

Cool post, @Vik . Interesting to me how Albion One didn't even pop up. Wow. Definitely surprised.

So, Session Strings is a more favored library than One? Wow again.


----------



## Vik (Mar 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Albion One didn't even pop up. Wow. Definitely surprised


It's not that it didn't "pop up". Most of the libs aren't even in this chart (that would be too much office work/typing/cut&paste for me right now). But feel free to create a more complete overview! 

Besides - Albion is listed as a single category in one of the polls, and as 5 different products in the other. From what I can see, Albion One(1) and 2 (Loegria) have a lot more users than the other Albions - and we don't know how happy users are with each of the Albion products anyway. So let me repeat that there's nothing scientific or serious about all this except that we'll get some vague-isg hints about which libs that are popular among those who voted.


----------



## Vik (Mar 25, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> So, Session Strings is a more favored library than One? Wow again.


Again: this isn't a top 15 or something, the selection is more or less random, just to test out how this would come out. There may be many libraries that have very good happy-vs-owned rates which aren't in that chart.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2017)

Vik said:


> It's not that it didn't "pop up". Most of the libs aren't even in this chart (that would be too much office work/typing/cut&paste for me right now). But feel free to create a more complete overview!
> 
> Besides - Albion is listed as a single category in one of the polls, and as 5 different products in the other. From what I can see, Albion One(1) and 2 (Loegria) have a lot more users than the other Albions - and we don't know how happy users are with each of the Albion products anyway. So let me repeat that there's nothing scientific or serious about all this except that we'll get some vague-isg hints about which libs that are popular among those who voted.



Ohhh, I missed the point.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks very much @Vik for all the effort! The comparison graph results are still kinda interesting though relatively, even though it can't be relied upon / can't put too much faith in it. I guess it would really require a single two-level nested poll in order to work better, i.e. you vote for what you own, and the poll then forces you rank those that you own, into those you are most happy with. (And you'd probably have to display the voter / sample size against each product to get an idea of the reliability). I imagine the vi-c polls won't be having that kind of flexibility!, but surveymonkey might (I haven't used it), but I imagine that would be fair bit of work to set up and administer.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 25, 2017)

Vik said:


> I tried a quick experiment with some of the libraries that would be easy to compare, and as you can see from the result: I ended up with an impossible result. More people have voted in the happy-with-poll than in the own-poll, so Berlin Strings ended up with more happy users than 100%.
> So much for the scientific-ness of these comparisons.



yep i'm not surprised berlin is the the best in this calculation. I love spitfire stuff but If i had the money and RAM and more pci-e space, i would've spent it on all Berlin.


----------



## Vik (Mar 25, 2017)

byzantium said:


> I imagine the vi-c polls won't be having that kind of flexibility


One could always list two reply options for each product within the same poll, e.g.:
I own Audiobro LASS
I'm really happy with Audiobro LASS

And, to Parsifal: Sadly, there are more than enough situations to face-palm about these days, but I don't think misinterpreting the outcome of a little, silly string lib poll for a moment is one of them.


----------



## Vik (Mar 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> I'll make a separate poll for solo strings/quartets


Or, alternatively, just add more libs to the existing solo string poll, which is here:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...30-virtual-violins-would-you-recommend.56095/

(And - if you want to spend some time on finding out the "happy-with-vs-just owning-rate" of string libraries among the users/voters on this forum, don't forget to vote in that other poll... This poll has 50+ voters more than that other poll.)


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> One could always list two reply options for each product within the same poll, e.g.:
> I own Audiobro LASS
> I'm really happy with Audiobro LASS
> 
> And, to Parsifal: Sadly, there are more than enough situations to face-palm about these days, but I don't think misinterpreting the outcome of a little, silly string lib poll for a moment is one of them.



Doesnt the legato in LASS have crescendos in them? (the legato transition is too soft compared to the rest of the sustains) let me know.


----------



## Vik (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi ctsai89, I don't think I understand the question/how it relates to what you quoted....


----------



## Wunderhorn (Mar 28, 2017)

I love LASS as my go-to string library because divisi writing is solved very well, makes a lot of sense and keeps it close to the real thing.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 28, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Doesnt the legato in LASS have crescendos in them? (the legato transition is too soft compared to the rest of the sustains) let me know.



It sure does relate, you're saying you like it a lot but I'm telling you what I didn't like about it when I tried it out and I wanted to know if that about the library actually doesn't bother you. Or perhaps I wasn't doing something right and that led me to program incorrectly resulting in the unwanted crescendos during the legato


----------



## Vik (Mar 28, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> It sure does relate, you're saying you like it a lot but I'm telling you


No, I didn't say I like LASS a lot - I don't own it so I would't know. 

I wrote, about ways to set up polls here on VI-C:

"*One could always list two reply options for each product within the same poll, e.g*.:
I own Audiobro LASS
I'm really happy with Audiobro LASS"


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> No, I didn't say I like LASS a lot - I don't own it so I would't know.
> 
> I wrote, about ways to set up polls here on VI-C:
> 
> ...



oops i guess i should start reading everything from now. Been getting eye strain lately so Ive been skimming through messages. My bad


----------



## Vik (Mar 28, 2017)

I guess we all do that from time to time.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 29, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I will.


could someone explain what Ni and KFSP means?


----------



## cyoder (Mar 29, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> could someone explain what Ni and KFSP means?


Ni refers to "niente" which means x-fading will go down to complete silence rather than just low volume.
KSFP stands for "Key Switch Finger Position" and patches labeled as such have some keyswitches that let you choose what position on the fingerboard the note should be played.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Vik (Apr 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> That could easily be done, at least for some (maybe even many) of the poll entries, but would require some 'office work'. Maybe i'll do it on a rainy day (for some of the libraries) - and I'm pretty sure someone will do it. But those numbers would/will make slightly more sense when the which-libs-do-you-own poll has some more votes.


I've actually started to set up a more complete overview/graph, with most of the libraries in this poll listed - but I wonder how I should deal with for instance the Albion libs, which are listed as one choice here, but 5 different in the other poll. Any suggestions? What about using the average percentage of the Albion (etc) votes in that other poll?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 1, 2017)

Man, you guys have a lot of time on your hands


----------



## Saxer (Apr 1, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Man, you guys have a lot of time on your hands



It's obviously a deep human primordial need to structure the world.


----------



## Vik (Apr 2, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Man, you guys have a lot of time on your hands


I could have taken that as an insult if it didn't come from the most active poster here.  And if someone responds to the question above, I would actually save some time. 
OTOH: by looking at these numbers again, I realise that polls like these have even less real value than I originally assumed!


----------



## Vik (Apr 2, 2017)

Actually, it didn't take that long set up a list which is more complete than the previous one. In some cases, where this poll lists a library as _one_ reply option, and the other poll has a more detailed list, I've used an average of the results from the other poll. I've also skipped some libraries (Mural, Sable, Lass Lite) due to double votings.



ETA (graph updated October 26th 2017): Here's a newer graph, based on comparing actual number of votes in the two polls instead of % values. This should give a more fair representation, but still contains values way above 100%, for the reasons I explained earlier. And yes - the graphs shouldn't be paid too much attention to, for those reasons, and also because it's fully possible to "manipulate" the results eg. by voting for a lib you like, but not vote in the other poll confirming that you actually own it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 2, 2017)

Let me clarify my view : While certainly people have the right to do these, I think that they are a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Vik (Apr 2, 2017)

The interesting part for noobs would probably be to find out which libraries they should start to check out among the 100+ string libraries out there - based on others' use and satisfaction with the libraries out there from circa 200 voters.
The most interesting part for others would probably to see which other string libraries a large percentage of the users are really happy with based on actually using it. So while I may have wasted an hour setting up the results above, they could save some time for certain others - especially if we could trust the number fully, which we certainly can't. If if would start out using string libraries now instead in the late 90s, I would have been interesting in lists like this - not to override my own preferences, but again: to get a vague clue re. where to start.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 2, 2017)

I would place far more value on hearing pieces they did with them than seeing how they voted in a poll.


----------



## Vik (Apr 2, 2017)

Of course! But who has time to listen through demos and walkthroughs and reviews of 100 libraries, or trace down music by all the members on this board who have recommend or are critical about certain libs? To find out where to start, for noobs, a list like the above could be useful - and it could also be useful for experienced users - when sorting out which libraries one maybe should check out (based on how satisfied actual users of the existing libs are).
Also, in this poll, one may click on the votes for each product and find who voted, which would be helpful if you want to find out what kind of music they make.
Personally, I would never buy a string library based on a poll or based on the opinion from someone I don't know or someone I don't know anything about musically. I'd probably not listen to anyone else at all.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 2, 2017)

berlin strings <3 <3 I wish I had it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 2, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> berlin strings <3 <3 I wish I had it.



It's definitely interesting, as is their brass. From the little experience I've had with both, I'm impressed.

To do the broken record thing, I do have such magnificent string libraries already....love them and use the all the time. Almost never unhappy with them. So this would be a collector's purchase, maybe someday when I sell fifty copies of my next cd.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 5, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> berlin strings <3 <3 I wish I had it.


Maybe your love is especially strong for the unreachable.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 5, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Maybe your love is especially strong for the unreachable.



naw i tried the berlin stuff at my friend's desk. I can see why their users are rarely unsatisfied. VSL on the other hand still sounds fake to me (and it's not because of the dry) but your VSL music is beautiful  @Saxer 
my hate is especially strong for the dry libraries, they just happen to be dry though.


----------



## Vik (Apr 8, 2017)

Just a little notice to let you know that these 10 string libraries have been added to the poll. 

8dio Cage Strings
Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0
Musical Sampling Trailer Strings
Musical Sampling Adventure Strings
Sonokinetic Espressivo
Spitfire Masse
Garritan Instant Orchestra
Output Analog strings
Solid State Symphony by Indiginus
Impact Soundworks Furia Staccato Strings


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> I've just added Orchestral Tools/Inspire and Spitfire/Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit to the poll. Are there more libraries that need to be added?



Dronar Live Strings Module. Sort of Sound Designy but they have a classic strings menu along with other traditional offerings in that engine. A whole lotta fun to play with.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 1, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I would place far more value on hearing pieces they did with them than seeing how they voted in a poll.



This is of course true on one level, but there is a valid counterpoint to be made:

Some people are better than others at artfully deploying & manipulating sample libraries so that they sound their best. So if library A is tweaked by an expert and library B is presented relatively poorly by a novice, you might conclude that library A is superior when it is not.

Another complicating aspect of this is the actual music being listened to. I can think of more than one occasion where I "fell in love" with the sound of a library, but what was really happening was that I very much liked the piece being played, and would have been enraptured by what I was hearing regardless of what libraries were being used for the simple reason that I liked the music. It can be terribly difficult, for me at least, to make a clear distinction as to what exactly I'm reacting to.

A poll, once it becomes large enough to have some statistical credibility, can potentially give you a more objective perspective based on the weight of many different judgments made by people with knowledge and experience comparing one to another. This is especially useful for a medium in which we usually can't try before we buy.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 1, 2017)

What about Sample Modeling strings? Don't see that on the list! The solo violin


----------



## Lotias (Oct 1, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> What about Sample Modeling strings? Don't see that on the list!


Because they are not an ensemble library...? You can make ensembles out of them (I haven't managed that with much success yet though) but they are intended for solo performances.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 1, 2017)

Lotias said:


> Because they are not an ensemble library...? You can make ensembles out of them (I haven't managed that with much success yet though) but they are intended for solo performances.



Oh, I didn't realise the poll was for ensemble libs...


----------



## Vik (Oct 1, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> Oh, I didn't realise the poll was for ensemble libs...


Thanks for the hint - I just edited the thread title.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 1, 2017)

I had to go to 8Dio's website and check if Century Strings was out.
You got me really excited there for a second.. but no


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 1, 2017)

This thread makes me thinking of opening a new thread:

"What toilet paper do you prefer when you want to clean your butt gently?"

Sorry for my joking ..... . :-D


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2017)

germancomponist said:


> This thread makes me thinking of opening a new thread:
> 
> "What toilet paper do you prefer when you want to clean your butt gently?"
> 
> Sorry for my joking ..... . :-D



LOL


----------



## JohnG (Nov 8, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> The sound is so organic that even if you programmed the midi poorly, it will still sound like a real good middle school string orchestra (with every kids who have private lessons) being recorded



THAT is funny.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 8, 2017)

JohnG said:


> THAT is funny.



lol it's true though


----------



## Vik (Dec 14, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> None of those libraries have something quite similar to the super organic sounding "performance legato" patch (SCS's was used to better SSS's i believe). The sound is so organic that even if you programmed the midi poorly, it will still sound like a real good middle school string orchestra (with every kids who have private lessons) being recorded.


Talking of layering SSS and SCS (if that's what you meant by "SCSs being used tobetter SSS"?): I spent some time yesterday trying various combinations of SSS and SCS. I also tried to layer these, especially SCS, with other libraries. And I have - again - come to the conclusion that there are no libraries out there which sound as good as two different libraries being combined. 

A little dash of SCS on top of SSS makes SSS a lot more believable, and also adds some detail/presence that it's sometimes hard to get with large ensembles. A little SSS behind SCS is also very helpful. Combining SCS with Berlin String was also very good (and the same is true for a using L&S Chamber strings together with larger ensembles. 

I think slight variations in panning between two libraries helps the whole thing sound more organic or "real". It also adds some kind of three-dimensionality, since with two libraries, it's as one can hear more clearly that they don't all sit at the same distance from the listener. That's the main thing I miss from recordings vs listening to strings, especially close up, in real life. The best sounding strings I've ever heard has been when recording a good orchestra, sitting very close, and maybe that also is based on the fact that at such a close distance, one gets the same three-dimensional experience, since some of the players sit twice as far from you (and more) than the closest ones. 

My frustrations with Mural has, in many ways, been healed by upgrading to the SSS/SCS combo (Black Friday bundle). The legatos are still what they are - sometimes good, and sometimes sounding very... "sampled". But I have good legatos elsewhere. 

The above, combined with Berlin Strings and CSS is close to being the perfect combo for me. Still interested in LASS, though, it seems to have something no other libraries have (as long as one can work around a couple of shortcomings, and I'll will add CSSS, Joshua Bell, and some other single instruments. But layering two libraries is one of the best tools in the box the way I see it, especially if one of them sound quite "small", since it will give a kind of front row listening experience that's very hard to get elsewhere.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Vik,

If you got the Spitfire Black Friday deal then try layering in the Artisan Violin and Cello too for extra detail. Works well with either the stereo mic or room mic as the close mics sound a little too bright.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 14, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Hi Vik,
> 
> If you got the Spitfire Black Friday deal then try layering in the Artisan Violin and Cello too for extra detail. Works well with either the stereo mic or room mic as the close mics sound a little too bright.



I've always wondered. Since seems like you own those library, how would you rate them as being solo string workhorse?


----------



## Vik (Dec 14, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> Hi Vik,
> 
> If you got the Spitfire Black Friday deal then try layering in the Artisan Violin and Cello too for extra detail. Works well with either the stereo mic or room mic as the close mics sound a little too bright.


Thanks for the suggestion, can't try it - I bought the other bundle (SSS+SCS+SSS Evos), not the one with the Artisan instruments.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 15, 2017)

Novo Intimate Textures could be added to the list. It's a real gem.


----------



## Vik (Dec 23, 2017)

Sears Poncho said:


> Novo Intimate Textures could be added to the list. It's a real gem.


Added.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day."


I swear this forum is getting like "Groundhog Day"


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 23, 2017)

Didn't see Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions. Love it! A lot of times I start with that.

Oh duh. Old thread someone bumped.


----------



## Vik (Feb 1, 2018)

Brian2112 said:


> Didn't see Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions. Love it! A lot of times I start with that.
> 
> Oh duh. Old thread someone bumped.


Added, along with Olafur Arnalds Evolutions and Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 22, 2018)

By christmas, CSS will be pariah.


----------



## Vik (Mar 31, 2018)

Spitfire Hans Zimmer Strings has been added to the poll. Any other string libraries that are missing?


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 31, 2018)

It it too early to include Chris Hein?


----------



## Vik (Mar 31, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> It it too early to include Chris Hein?


That library is already in the poll.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 1, 2018)

Vik said:


> That library is already in the poll.



So it is, how sneaky to have only part of the list in alphabetical order! Lol carry on!


----------



## Xaviez (Apr 1, 2018)

Personally I think a poll asking people which string library (or any other for that matter) they have regretted buying would be more interesting, especially if they can comment on the reasoning why.


----------



## RandomComposer (Apr 1, 2018)

Xaviez said:


> Personally I think a poll asking people which string library (or any other for that matter) they have regretted buying would be more interesting, especially if they can comment on the reasoning why.


Well, you’re free to make a new one


----------



## Rey (Apr 1, 2018)

How many of the voters actually purchased all the strings listed and vote which one is their favorite?


----------



## Vik (Apr 1, 2018)

Rey: None, I guess. There is another poll about which libraries people own somewhere (and also a thread about libraries people regret having bought). But with 100+ string libraries, one shouldn't expect that a purchase or preferred library is based on having bought or tried all of them. So (again) - there's nothing scientific about this poll, it just gives a hint about what some of us have bought and like.


----------



## RandomComposer (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m surprised that the spitfire evolution libraries are so unpopular


----------



## Vik (Apr 1, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I’m surprised that the spitfire evolution libraries are so unpopular


Evo libraries will never become someones main library I guess; they appeal to users who want that kind of sound. But there are so many factors that influence the voting, like the price of a library, how long it has been out and much more. And even if one tries to take these factors into consideration, the ranking that is suggested by the percentage is more or less bound to be misleading.

If one looks at this list and doesn't know that "Albion" actually are many products, that Berlin Strings has many of votes in spite of a relatively high entry price, that LASS and Hollywood still are popular many years after
they were released, or that some of the libraries on the list have just been released - it's easy to falsely assume that the list is telling them that the top entry is the best library, the next one is the next best and so one.



The only real value such a poll may have is probably that it kind of tells VI beginners that if they buy one of the most voted for libraries, they can't go completely wrong.


Cinematic Studio Strings 26,0 %

Spitfire Chamber Strings 25,4 %

Spitfire Albion 21,6 %

East West Hollywood Strings 20,2 %

Spitfire Symphonic Strings 16,7 %

Audiobro LA Scoring Strings (LASS) 15,5 %

Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings 13,5 %

Cinematic Strings 2 12,9 %

Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 11,4 %

Project SAM Symphobia 8,8 %

Musical Sampling Soaring Strings 7,3 %

8dio Agitato 7,0 %

Spitfire London Contemporary Strings 7,0 %

Spitfire Evo Grid 6,1 %

East West Symphonic Orchestra 5,8 %

VSL Dimension Strings 5,8 %

8dio Adagietto 5,6 %

VSL Appassionata Strings 5,3 %

Audiobro Legato Sordino Strings 5,0 %

Cinesamples CineStrings 5,0 %



Casiquire said:


> So it is, how sneaky to have only part of the list in alphabetical order! Lol carry on!


Sneaky 
That's happens because entries that are added to the poll after the poll started always will end up at the bottom of the list.​


----------



## Kony (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Vik (Apr 3, 2018)

Xaviez said:


> Personally I think a poll asking people which string library (or any other for that matter) they have regretted buying would be more interesting


I'm pretty sure this forum already has at least one thread about that topic?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 3, 2018)

Rey said:


> How many of the voters actually purchased all the strings listed and vote which one is their favorite?


Your post just about gave this old man a heart attack. I think I have just about everything on that list...


----------



## Vik (Apr 3, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Your post just about gave this old man a heart attack. I think I have just about everything on that list...


Wow.  May I ask which you use the most?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 3, 2018)

Mainly for all the back breaking work, Cinematic Studio Strings, LASS, Spitfire CSS, Symphobia 1 and 2. For specialty work, Spitfire Evos and Arnaulds.


----------



## Vik (Apr 4, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Spitfire CSS


That's a tricky one.  Spitfire Chamber Strings I guess?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes sir, the Chamber strings. Logrier was my favorite Spitfire string product until CSS came about. Did those come from Mural? I can’t remember. I still use Mural. I do use spitfire solo strings every now and then, I absolutely LOVE Tina Guos cello (I don’t think I see it up there?) I have emotional cello and the two are VERY different so having both helps depending on your cue. Ones like Morton’s salt and the other is like Lawry’s seasoned salt. Depends on what your cooking.


----------



## Vik (Apr 4, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Yes sir, the Chamber strings. Logrier was my favorite Spitfire string product until CSS came about.


You mean until SCS came out?  CSS is Cinematic Studio Strings - not a Spitfire library.

I think Loegria are original recordings, and not based on Mural. (Mural/SSS doesn't have Legato 1/2 Section samples - unfortunately).

I also use Tina Guo and Emotional Cello btw; but they aren't in the above because there's a separate solo string poll somewhere.

We seem to like/use many of the same libraries - except that I don't have LASS (yet?), and was rather frustrated with the Mural legatos until I updated to SSS. I also use Berlin Strings a lot (and 2-3 other libraries).

3-4 more string libraries now, and I'm kind of done, I guess (until someone makes modular string libraries with multiple section sizes (per instrument) and ideally 5 or more dynamic layers. And crossfades between different (non-crossfadable in real life!) articulations, like Sul Tasto/Flautando/Con Sord. And polyphonic legato. And LASS type Auto-arranger. And a new way of recording section (wider placement of players for a wider sound per section for instance).


----------



## Vik (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all, I consider adding Audio Imperia "Jaeger" (Essential Modern Orchestra) to this poll, even if it isn't only a string library. Thoughts?


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 11, 2018)

How dare anybody commit the socially suicidal faux pas of mixing up libraries whose acronyms use only the letters S and C it's not like there are a hundred of them


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 11, 2018)

Vik said:


> You mean until SCS came out?  CSS is Cinematic Studio Strings - not a Spitfire library.



You are correct sir. I meant SCS.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 11, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> How dare anybody commit the socially suicidal faux pas of mixing up libraries whose acronyms use only the letters S and C it's not like there are a hundred of them


Indeed. Such incompetent typos moggle the bind...


----------



## I like music (Apr 11, 2018)

SSCCS - Spitfire Studio Chamber Cinematic Strings, for those who like layer css and scs


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 12, 2018)

Lol! I was hoping the sarcasm came through, I really do try to never be rude.


----------



## Vik (Apr 15, 2018)

I've added Audio Imperia "Jaeger" (Essential Modern Orchestra) to the poll, even if it isn't only a string library.


----------



## dariusofwest (Apr 15, 2018)

Hollywood Strings for the vibrato control and great dynamic range (Huge fan of string swells ^_^). Started enjoying the library much more after putting it on a SSD.


----------



## Leo (Apr 15, 2018)

Vik said:


> I've added Audio Imperia "Jaeger" (Essential Modern Orchestra) to the poll, even if it isn't only a string library.



yes, but best anyway :emoji_trophy:


----------



## Allegro (Apr 15, 2018)

Garritan Personal Orchestra 5* by far. It shows me how bad my string writing is and helps me not get music projects so I can starve to death faster and get all the recognition I need as a composer.

No brainer for $149.95. If you're on version 4 and happen to be alive, it's only a 49.95 upgrade. You know you want it!
Garritan Personal Orchestra 5: Because life is too short to transcribe.

*I've received free product(s) from Garritan.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 15, 2018)

Allegro said:


> *I've received free product(s) from Garritan.



Really? I'm kidding.

I still use the vibraphone, xylophone, and harp from GPO. Before I got Emotional Cello I used to use the Cello Solo patch. Hey, if that's your fave string library more power to ya.

But still, look into getting Hollywood Strings. You'll thank me later (as long as you use the manual as a temp bible).


----------



## Allegro (Apr 15, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Really? I'm kidding


I was being sarcastic. I don't find GPO that useful


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 15, 2018)

Agitato
It was good for me to play for melodic style string tones like the ET theme.


----------



## Vik (May 29, 2019)

FYI, I'm closing this poll in a few days since it has been running for more than two years now.


----------



## Fleer (May 29, 2019)

Well, it had a good run. Still, would be interesting to add more libraries when they are launched and see what happens.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 29, 2019)

CS2 surprised me the other day when i was creating my new master template.


----------



## borisb2 (May 29, 2019)

Can someone now please compare all 94 libraries in one 16 hour youtube video? 

I wonder how much disk space all libraries would take


----------



## Vik (May 29, 2019)

Fleer said:


> Well, it had a good run. Still, would be interesting to add more libraries when they are launched and see what happens.


Sure, but IMO it's better with a new poll. The list is almost full anyway (there's a max limit of 100 poll entries, and it's almost full), and it would be better with a poll with some room to add new libs, maybe remove some of those who haven't received a single vote, combine Mural/SSS, Sable/SCS, separate the Albions and so on. 


Zoot_Rollo said:


> CS2 surprised me the other day when i was creating my new master template.


Why the surprise, Zoot?  It's one of the most popular libraries here on VI-C.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 29, 2019)

Vik said:


> Sure, but IMO it's better with a new poll. The list is almost full anyway (there's a max limit of 100 poll entries, and it's almost full), and it would be better with a poll with some room to add new libs, maybe remove some of those who haven't received a single vote, combine Mural/SSS, Sable/SCS, separate the Albions and so on.
> 
> Why the surprise, Zoot?  It's one of the most popular libraries here on VI-C.



because i hadn't been using it and forgot about it.

it is very nice - it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 29, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> Can someone now please compare all 94 libraries in one 16 hour youtube video?
> 
> I wonder how much disk space all libraries would take




CALLING WILLIAM McFADDEN!


----------



## awaey (May 29, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> Can someone now please compare all 94 libraries in one 16 hour youtube video?
> 
> I wonder how much disk space all libraries would take


Ensemble String Patches of 28 String Libraries and two Synth Libraries compared.


----------



## Vik (May 29, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that clip, nawzadhaji. I often find such comparisons difficult to relate to, because of differences in volume, reverb etc. For instance, in this clip SCS has no vibrato - unlike most of the others, some libraries were much louder than the others - and so on.


----------



## JohnG (May 29, 2019)

Comparisons of full / fairly complete libraries generally are so limited in their usefulness as to approach meaninglessness. 

A big library like Hollywood Strings or Spitfire Symphonic Strings sports a large number of patches, often quite a few specialised key switches or other controllers, and is very sensitive to which patch, and how (which cc controllers) you choose to execute a particular musical passage. Consequently, only someone who's spent a month -- more? -- with one of the larger libraries is going to be able to tell you whether it can really pull off this or that musical effect.

Such overviews are somewhat less true of brass or wind libraries, but some of those also offer so much depth now that the "quick overview" from someone outside the company -- a relatively uniformed user -- is quite limited in applicability.

If someone intends to pay £1,000 or something for libraries and then limit your self to scratching the surface with five minutes' scan-throughs, I guess that's ok, but to me these are complex tools that take a lot of time to learn.


----------



## borisb2 (May 29, 2019)

plus.. there are 66 libraries missing in that comparison

.. just kidding - I still have a lot of respect for doing these comparisons


----------



## JohnG (May 30, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> I still have a lot of respect for doing these comparisons



I mean, why? You learn zero from them about what you could really wring from a complicated, fully featured library. 

At least the company demos convey what the library _can_ do in the hands of a composer who knows something about music _and_ knows something about the library. I've been at this for a while and certainly I've learned that it takes weeks -- months really -- to learn a full string library's nuances.

And orchestral music is a lot about nuance.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I mean, why? You learn zero from them about what you could really wring from a complicated, fully featured library.
> 
> At least the company demos convey what the library _can_ do in the hands of a composer who knows something about music _and_ knows something about the library. I've been at this for a while and certainly I've learned that it takes weeks -- months really -- to learn a full string library's nuances.
> 
> And orchestral music is a lot about nuance.



It takes a lot of _*actual working with the library*_ to get the best out of it, and I think some of it has to do with finding one's own sweet spot(s). I compared patches from a well known library to a fellow composer last year and he was frankly astonished at some of my picks. It's not that he thought they were musically unsound, badly programmed, or recorded poorly...but it took him a couple of seconds to understand that those particular patches worked for my own musical personality. One could say they were analogous to my inner, musical voice. This happens too-seldom in sample libraries (I usually have to tell the performers what I want specifically), but it has happened, and it will happen to you. You just have to put the time in writing with the library. Put away buying for certain time...hell, I even put away social media/forums completely for the first month after Ark 2.

My individual sound and style are very important in my compositions because I'm a big believer in expressivity being the soul of an artist. I personally feel that it helps to have at least a peripheral idea of what you want your musical voice to be, and that can sometimes be determined by abstracting from the sum of your influences.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2019)

Please add Palette Sketchpad / Melodics, I'd like to give it my vote .


----------



## Vik (Oct 7, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Please add Palette Sketchpad / Melodics, I'd like to give it my vote .


Hi, this poll was closed in June!


----------

